# trucks gone wild



## bigblackbrute

colfax la is hosting trucks gne wild the weekend of the 9th through the 11th in april ther wil be trucks from all over the U.S. out ther playing in the mud. They have pits for fourwheelers and trails also and the park is located rite on the red river is a great place to ride and very friendly people. its $40 for the weekend and a $20 camping fee if u decide to camp out. the website for the park is www.louisianamudfest.com check it out. hope to c yall ther. :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

lol. i looked at this one picture in the photo album on their website and quickly decided i want no part in it! take a close look at all the weirdos in this picture. especialy check out the guy on the far right end of the slide leanin on the green wheeler. NICE








http://www.louisianamudfest.com/images/IMG_5230.JPG


----------



## RDWD

I saw that guy too. He definately looks like a creeper.


----------



## bigblackbrute

thts jus us louisian boys. its a great place to ride with great people. yall dnt knw what yall missing


----------



## RDWD

That slip n slip does look like fun. We are all weird in our own way. That would be an awesome event to attend I love the trucks gone wild vids on YouTube.


----------



## bigblackbrute

yep its gna be the first time for me to c them. they gna have to be bad to make it through the pit cause i watched a few bikes try it last weekend and they didnt make it a bikes lenght before they wer pulled out by trucks or winched out


----------



## LSUh20fowler

We'll be there. Went for New Years and had a blast. Been planning it since then.


----------



## walker

boy yall are in for a treat .. i go to the trucks gone wild @ shiloh ridge some of my friend are in their video's .. them guys give those trucks heck...


----------



## bigblackbrute

man i hope that it is a great weekend i cnt wait to c all them big trucks tearin it up


----------



## teamgroundcheck

bigblackbrute, im going to the trucks gone wild in april. ive never been to colfax to ride before an was wanting to bring my bike. how are the atv trails there?


----------



## bigblackbrute

teamgroundcheck said:


> bigblackbrute, im going to the trucks gone wild in april. ive never been to colfax to ride before an was wanting to bring my bike. how are the atv trails there?


man the trails for the atvs r pretty good down ther and they have sme nasty holes it only about 3 miles though they r really a big wide open place with alot of ponds and pitts to play in they have one big one for thr trucks up front and like 5 for the atvs bt they also have a buch more in the back of the place me and sme of my buddies went down ther a few weeks ago and rode for 2 days and never gt bored. they r expecting a huge turn out in the low thousands. we need to meet up down ther that weekend. me and my crew will be headed that way sme time around dinner friday and should be ther by 2 at the latest. i will be on a black brute with 31s and im a big fella cnt miss me and ther will be a kq, green brute on 31s and a blue grizz.


----------



## bigblackbrute

oh yea pm me if u have anymore questions


----------



## the grizzly muder

I'll be there I might bring my truck big nasty but not my wheelers wife said they will run me over


----------



## bigblackbrute

man im gla to c that a few of my fellow mimbrs will be ther. pm me and i will give yall my number and we can meet up smewer at the event. i will be ther friday after the event


----------



## torque

My buddy called today wanting to go so looks like it will be my first trip there and first trucks gone wild event. Anyone from monroe area wanting to go hit me up we will meet up and travel together.


----------



## teamgroundcheck

torque, were doing the same thing looks like we got about 8 people hooking up friday morning an driving up to colfax. it will be my first time going, im looking forward to it. and if anyone wants to hook up friday with us just let me know.


----------



## torque

I dont know what day we are going. What is the best day to be there sat.?


----------



## big brute

We're planning on being there,never been there before but always looking to check out a new spot.Ya'll think that guy in the cutoff shorts looked creepy look a little further to the right at the guy in the yellow shorts,just let your dirty mind wander !!!


----------



## bigblackbrute

its gna be a blast down ther guys gt sme nasty holes and good ponds


----------



## teamgroundcheck

yea i dont know what day is going to be the best, but im going to be there all weekend


----------



## biggdady

I'll be there if i get my clutch kit in time i'll be on my blue brute force with lime green racks. Hope to see ya'll there


----------



## bigblackbrute

aite guys its only a week away from the big event whos gna be ther and wht u gna be riddin. me and my group will be ther around dinner friday or a little latter. hit me up when u get ther. 318-680-6949. i wil be on a black 09 brute with brand new 31s wearing a red team sitfo shirt.


----------



## teamgroundcheck

i will be there sometime friday mid day, on a 09 black foreman 500. bigblackbrute i did have a few bikes going but now it looks like just two of us going to make it, so ill hit u up when i get there.


----------



## the grizzly muder

here is my truck


----------



## the grizzly muder

here is from the side


----------



## the grizzly muder

its not going


----------



## bigblackbrute

thats cool groundcheck jus holla at me when u get ther and we will gather up and ride


----------



## JHR

thats not too far from home so ill probly go. So if i bring a tent it would cost me 20 to sleep in it? and is it 40 per bike or per person?


----------



## LSUh20fowler

My son and his friends are heading up there Friday to stay the weekend. I'll be coming the Friday and Saturday, but not staying the night.


----------



## the grizzly muder

here is th side


----------



## bigblackbrute

JHR said:


> thats not too far from home so ill probly go. So if i bring a tent it would cost me 20 to sleep in it? and is it 40 per bike or per person?


yea jhr thats rite 20 bucks for the tent and 40 a person bt if u wnt u cn holla at me and pt ur tent up beside us and nt have to pay the 20 bucks it only 20 bucks for the whole group that is camping nt for each tent. pm me if u r interested


----------



## bigblackbrute

LSUh20fowler said:


> My son and his friends are heading up there Friday to stay the weekend. I'll be coming the Friday and Saturday, but not staying the night.


holla at me when u get ther and we will all get together and make a ride around the place. i will be ther the whole weekend from midday friday to late sunday. pm me if u wnt my number


----------



## bigblackbrute

grizzly mudder r u gna be ther with that beast of a truck. i would love to c it in the pits


----------



## teamgroundcheck

5 more days till mud fest looking forward to it. cant wait to test out my new tires.


----------



## the grizzly muder

I'll try I have to change the motter in it and it Is up to if I can change it quick and I am missing parts to it


----------



## the grizzly muder

Pm me your.number and if I can I will call u big black


----------



## walker

grizzz muder thats what i'm talkin bout.. lol.. i was building an 86 k5 2 1/2 ton rockwells and 53 in rice and canes but changed interest and sold all my parts good lookin truck...


----------



## bigblackbrute

its getting closer and closer everyday only 5 days and counting


----------



## the grizzly muder

Don't ask how much it cost


----------



## bigblackbrute

Jus 3 days till one of the biggest parties in the south is goin to kick off. Im ready to ride. The sitfo crew will be ther doin it big!!!!!!!!!!!!!! O yea


----------



## the grizzly muder

Bad news Jegs put my heads on back order so my motor won't be re bulit in time so I called trucks gone wild and it won't be there but if I can I will come :thinking: i hate them


----------



## bigblackbrute

the grizzly muder said:


> Bad news Jegs put my heads on back order so my motor won't be re bulit in time so I called trucks gone wild and it won't be there but if I can I will come :thinking: i hate them


grizzly mudder do u mean that ur truck wnt be at the event or that trucks gne wild is nt comming to colfa this weekend. i am confused.


----------



## ranceola

Looks like a good time


----------



## bigblackbrute

well guys will be headed down ther in the morning. who alls gna be ther from MIMB. 3186806949. HIT ME UP IF U CME TO THE RIDE


----------



## teamgroundcheck

leaving in the morning, going to be there some time around lunch.


----------



## JHR

im trying to talk my old lady into letting me go cause we dont have a babysitter for her to go.


----------



## the grizzly muder

The truck won't be their


----------



## teamgroundcheck

at mudfest having a great time. way more poeple than i thought were going to be here.


----------

